# I found some old pictures of the goat I had years ago...



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

The late great Sarahgoatkin.

She was a rescue by a friend from the same place I got my old ponies (I bought them but it was in order to get them away from some bad neglect and abuse). I "babysat" her because my friend had no place to keep her, so I basically rehabbed her. It was a miracle I didn't make things worse because I knew nothing about goats and this was pre-internet days. I lost her under very frustrating and infuriating circumstances (her death was one of three things that started a 5 year downward spiral in my first marriage, which in the long run was a "Very Good Thing").

The only thing I knew about her history is that she was bought at a horse auction as a bottle baby, was given to a 9 year old who grew bored with her very quickly, could escape almost any enclosure given enough time, and was left locked in a fully enclosed stall to die with no food and water after destroying the paint on several cars that were at the home to have repairs done (the girl's father was a backyard mechanic). She was almost dead when my friend, who was keeping her horse at this place, found her. She paid $50 for her and then we had to get her IV fluids to get her through the first 2 days.

She is in my top 5 of all the animals I have ever had (Including the rescues and animals I have owned, rehabbed or helped to rescue/place that would be well in to the triple digits, so being in my top 5 is really something!!)



















She lived in a ratty old chicken coop that my ex eventually tore down and burned at a party.

She went to schools to visit and educate little kids about the letter "G", and older kids about animal rescue and responsibility and never once had an "accident" inside.

Man, I loved this silly little girl.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

She was very pretty. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Thank you for sharing WarPony; she looks like she was a great goat


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

great that you saved her, shes very pretty


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

awe at least she had some very loved years


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

StaceyRoop said:


> awe at least she had some very loved years


She did that... I just wish I had more pictures of her. I take tons of pictures of my critters now because I don't ever want to make that mistake again.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

WarPony said:


> StaceyRoop said:
> 
> 
> > awe at least she had some very loved years
> ...


been there done that!!!

I only have 1 picture of my very first goat. She died from poisoning and her mom too. I have only a couple of her. After that i got a tad camera happy -- I have tamed down quite a bit (if you can actually believe that  )


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Pretty young lady...glad you were able to give her the TLC she needed and I'm sure that she had the very best of her life ever while with you.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

WarPony said:


> Man, I loved this silly little girl.


She knew it too, from everything you did for her, and all the love you gave her. Thanks for sharing her story.


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

That's a wonderful story -- what a lucky girl! Actually, both you and the goat!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

That's a great story! Thanks for telling it and posting the pictures.

Jan


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the pics AND the story! Our animals know when they are loved, and I'm sure she knew you loved her!


----------

